# Fire Ants



## JTR (May 8, 2005)

What's the best product on the market for these things? I have several fire ant mounds in my back yard.


----------



## anatase (May 9, 2005)

While I'm not an expert... I Have dealt with carpenter ant - the most effective was buying a bottle of the powdered boric acid mix (often sells as roach killer - and I think the rest of the mix is a silica that scratches their ectoskeletan). I sprayed (it's a squeeze bottle and the powder sprays out) a thick line in their path - or large circle - and as I understand how it works they walk through it and they don't clean up until the get inside their nest - where they start spreading it about - I think it just removes water from their ectoskeletan.

I'm sure it works best if you put it out on a dry day. I also prolly went overboard and sprayed over their mound as well. I seen only 1/16th as many as when I moved in in 2000.


----------



## george (May 10, 2005)

Amdro. It's a granular product made specifically for fire ants and it works GREAT! You can get it at pretty much any hardware or lawn and garden store.


----------



## HUNARI (Jul 5, 2006)

Just get a spreader and a bag of diazinon and spread your yard with it. If you do this on a regular basis your yard will be ant free. PLace a handful on each bed as you mow your lawn as well.


----------

